# Authority Adult Cat Food



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

What are your guys thoughts on authority adult cat food formula? The nutritional values look rather good and the first ingredients are chicken and chicken meal.

Ingredients: Chicken, Chicken Meal, Brewers Rice, Ground Corn, Corn Protein Concentrate, Poultry Fat (Preserved with mixed Tocopherols), Natural Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Dried Egg Product, Rice Flour, Fructooligosaccharides, Potassium Chloride, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate, Niacin, Vitamin A Supplement, Thiamin Mononitrate, D-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 supplement, Riboflavin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic acid, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement), Choline Chloride, Minerals (Zinc Sulfate, Ferrous Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganese Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine.

Guaranteed Analysis:
Crude Protein (not less than) 32.0%
Crude Fat (not less than) 16.0%
Crude Fiber (not more than) 4.0%
Moisture (not more than) 10.0%
Ash (not more than) 6.5%
Calcium (not less than) 1.0%
Phosphorus (not less than) 0.85%
Magnesium (not more than) 0.1%
Zinc (not less than) 200 mg/kg
Selenium (not less than) 0.2 mg/kg
Vitamin A (not less than) 25,000 IU/kg
Vitamin E (not less than) 250 IU/kg
Taurine (not less than) 0.15 mg/kg
Omega-3 Fatty Acids (not less than) 3.5%*


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

I will be most likely mixing this with blue buffalo indoor formula, forgot to add this in.


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

TheSmellyHedgie said:


> I will be most likely mixing this with blue buffalo indoor formula, forgot to add this in.


Is blue buffalo to high in protein? I've heard that its too rich for some hedgehogs.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Blue Buffalo has several varites where the protien is a good level for hedgies. Like for example the senor chicken and rice is at 29% protein. The freedom line has one that is at 32% and the Wilderness line has a wieght management that is at 36%

I wouldn't feed this one you are are asking about, I don't like seeing corn in pet foods.I also don't like that it says "Poutlry fat" any meat or meat fat should be named like say Chicken fat as opposed to poutry. 

ARe you just mixing two? I like to mix three personally just because it ensures a little more variety, and if one stops getting made or changes my hedgie still has two foods that she'll eat.

Hope this helps


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie (Sep 26, 2013)

Ok thanks for the response ceopet!


----------

